# Anglers: One More Time



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Thank you for contacting your legislators to help have the Bow bills passed in the assembly. We now have a final request for you to contact the Governor in order to have the bill signed into law.

Remember, the outdoor community is united. Whether anglers, hunter, trapper or conservationist we need each other in order to have an influence on Trenton on behalf of ALL 650,000 conservationists. The New Jersey Outdoor Alliance is also working to have commercials gear (traps) off the reefs and to have Hooked on Fishing not on Drugs enacted into law. Hunters and trappers will help us with these endeavors.

It is urgent that we request Governor Corzine to sign Sunday Bow hunting into law. Animal rights forces are deluging the Governor with letters and phone calls to veto the bill- from all over the nation. Please email the Governor by copying and pasting the below letter (or add/subtract your own wording.) Better yet mail a copy to the Governor – every letter received is given greater weight than an email! 

Please have your wife (husband, significant other) children, neighbor, etc. do the same. HSUS, PETA, Sierra, Horse Riders, and Hikers are out in force to limit our outdoor freedoms. Send them a strong message – contact the Governor now! SEND THIS EMAIL TO AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE 

Thank you 
Ant 
Chair 
NJOA

Here's the contact info:

Phone (609) 292 6000 

Governor's email address: http://www.state.nj.us/governor/about/contact/ 
After going to the link 

Step 1 - Select a Topic, select “Natural Resources” click continue 

Step 2 – Select a Sub-Topic, select “Fish, Game, and Wildlife” 

Fill in your information. 

“Subject” insert – “Sunday Bow Hunting Bill A1669 / S802 ” 

“Message” insert – “Please sign Bill A1669 / S802 to allow bow hunting on Sundays” (or copy and paste below letter.) 


------------------------------------------------------------------ 

March 20, 2009 

The Honorable Jon S. Corzine 
Governor, State of New Jersey 
Office of the Governor 
PO Box 001 
Trenton, NJ 08625 

Re: Bill A1669 / S802 

Sunday Bow Hunting 

Dear Governor Corzine: 

The above legislation now awaits your signature and its passage is extremely important to me. As a conservationist I am committed to responsible stewardship of our state’s natural resources and Sunday Bow Hunting helps in this endeavor. 

The bill will ensure better manage New Jersey’s deer overpopulation. Every lifeless roadside deer is the result of a car accident, an accident that caused financial loss and perhaps personal injury or death. 

The bill will help reduce agriculture losses due to deer feeding currently estimated to be 20% per year, reduce residential landscape damage and the transmission of Lyme disease. Sunday bow hunting will help to boost New Jersey’s hunting license revenue, aid the state’s ailing economy by drawing non-resident dollars, repeal an antiquated blue law and bring New Jersey in line with 43 states that currently allow bow hunting on Sundays. 

The bill restricts bow hunting to private property and Wildlife Management Areas only. WMAs were originally purchased entirely from the sale of hunting and fishing licenses and operational funding is still provided entirely by hunters and anglers. Sunday bow only amounts to 14 days per year but is of great value to people currently obligated to family and work responsibilities. 

Governor Corzine, I am one of 650,000 New Jerseyans who hunt, fish and vote. I ask that you sign the Sunday Bow hunting bill into law. 

Sincerely, 



YOUR SIGNATURE 

YOUR ADDRESS


----------

